# What do I do, baby drank spoiled juice



## Kappa

My 12 month old has just started a habit of putting all of his stuff under the couch (ours has a skirt and he likes to lift the skirt and hide things underneath). He put one of his sippies under there, I don't know what day (it must have been yesterday when Daddy had him), and he just pulled it out now and drank from it! There was something white floating in the juice so I know it was bad. What can I do to keep him from getting sick, I feel just awful. I knew he was putting things under there, but I thought it was just our keys, remote controls, etc.


----------



## SaraC

Honestly, he probably won't get sick. If he does it will probably be minor tummy upset. I would give him some extra water or nursings and try not to worry. My 2 yr old has done this(she hides things under her bed) and has drank OJ that was *at least* a couple of days old with no ill effects. Hope your little one is fine and don't be so hard on yourself. It happens


----------



## XanaduMama

You can't do anything at this point. Chances are a bit of mold, while yucky, won't make him sick. At worst I suppose he might puke it up, but even that seems unlikely. I'm not too fussed about things like that, though I totally understand why you'd be grossed out!


----------



## Liquesce

Juice that was fine the day before is extremely unlikely to mold overnight. *Maybe* it will ferment a little bit and develop some foam, or depending on the kind maybe it separated a little. You don't really need to worry about him getting sick from any of the above though -- there really aren't many foods that turn toxic in one day just because they're open and warm.


----------



## JamesMama

Eh, my kids are King and Queen sippy cup hiders...I can't tell you how many times they've walked up to me smelling like they were drug through a wine bath







:

Neither of them have died yet...









He'll be fine!


----------



## Ackray

Gross! My kids have all done that too. Nothing ever happened from it. Other than I wanted to puke!


----------



## Kappa

Thanks everyone, he's sound asleep now, no problems. I was truly disturbed though, I appreciate the reassurance.


----------



## Chavelamomela

This is one of those reasons why I only allow water (or seltzer) in a sippy cup. (Then again, we only give 1 cup juice per week - OJ on Sunday mornings...)


----------



## alexsam

Yeah... one day really shouldn't spoil juice. Maybe it was something else floating in it?

It happens. I bet though, he'll be fine. If you have concerns or he seems sick, you can always call the doctor...


----------



## vegemamato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Eh, my kids are King and Queen sippy cup hiders...I can't tell you how many times they've walked up to me smelling like they were drug through a wine bath







:

Neither of them have died yet...









He'll be fine!











I don't feel quite so lonely anymore...


----------



## AuntG

Oh dear! I saw this and chuckled while thinking, "welcome to parenthood!"









And oh, that probably won't be the last time that happens!! Yep, food, juice, the stuff you think *might* have been milk.


----------



## mamazee

Oh my. Mine did this too. She also ate cat poop once. Well, she spat that out anyway. Oh the things that go in their mouths.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Oh the things that go in their mouths.









I just discovered my son sitting on the kitchen counter sipping dish water out of the presently soaking pan I used last night to bake a fish.


----------



## beatee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 







I just discovered my son sitting on the kitchen counter sipping dish water out of the presently soaking pan I used last night to bake a fish.









Yep, my 21 month old likes to help me with the dishes. I turn my back for a moment and next thing I know she's glugging filthy oily gross washing up water out of a cup, looking up at me, beaming and saying "dirty!"...
Meh I just try to chill about these things. "It's probably good for her immune system" has been my mantra for about a year now...


----------



## mamatowill

My DS once pulled a sippy from a hiding place and started drinking from it. He had been there at least a week and the juice which had been clear was now cloudy! When I took it and replaced it with a different sippy with the exact same kind of juice he threw a tantrum and refused to drink it.


----------



## fairejour

I once caught my daughter trying to put the toliet plunger in the bath with her...so gross! I guess we had never explained what it was used for


----------



## BoringTales

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Eh, my kids are King and Queen sippy cup hiders...I can't tell you how many times they've walked up to me smelling like they were drug through a wine bath







:

Neither of them have died yet...









He'll be fine!

Yup! Gross, but generally pretty harmless.

I've started to try and keep them at the table ONLY with drinks. Now that they are mostly out of the sippy cup stage its easier!


----------



## diaperqueen

They are pretty resilient! Lol


----------



## sleet76

I think my 21 month old dipped himself some water our of the toilet to drink today. I didn't see it happen, but he was in the bathroom and there were drips of water on the floor by the toilet and he had a little toy cup with him that he had been pretend-drinking from all day. Hmmm...


----------

